# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagzweer en cortisone

## Françoise

Heeft er iemand met een maagzweer al een infiltratie met cortisone gehad en verergert het daardoor niet ,daar die medicatie toch in de bloedsomloop terecht komt ? Neem nu 2x per dag Zantac maar zonder veel resultaat, heb zoals iemand vermeld in een vorig topic altijd pijn, tijdens eten, na eten en tussendoor.

----------


## Adrienn

Ik heb de perfecte oplossing voor je 

“Ik drink een product nu enkele maanden en mijn geloof in het 
product blijft groeien! Plus, Ik heb nu de passie voor mijn leven 
terug! Ik dacht echt dat er niets was dat me daarmee kon helpen en was 
al klaar om genoegen te nemen met een gemiddeld leven.

----------

